# Ioline 300, looking to buy, any reviews and anyone have one for sale?



## shannchica1234 (Feb 3, 2010)

We are looking into an Ioline 300. Wondering if anyone has any reviews on the equipment. It is also a possibility to purchase a used one.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

As you know the 300 is a flatbed cutter. It is for that reason I purchased it. I have a roll cutter, but I found once you get the hang of it - my cuts are more accurate. In addition you can cut small pieces and that you cannot do with a roll cutter. You can do kiss cuts (2 layer) never that with a roll cutter. The one down side and this is relative - is that the edges after cutting - example twill, need to be attended to at some point. When I cut twill with a laser, the edges are seal. The software with the 300, I use more than the 300 for it produces stitch files for the cut material and too me that is the star power of the 300. So with the wide bed and the ability to do stitch files it is truly a production machine. Sorry, I will not be selling mine anytime soon.


----------



## ClassicEmb (Feb 25, 2011)

We have been proud Ioline 300 owners for 6 years. We do approx 800 pieces of numbered and crested jerseys a year (Twill) and another 1500 vinyl cuts for t-shirts etc (one color heat presses)

Wont be selling mine either. Great investment!


----------



## Fieldsgroup (May 3, 2012)

We have one for sale. Pls contact lori[USER=168095]@Fields[/USER]pet.com for more info. 
Thank you!


----------

